# Importing corals from the States



## gearsofwarfan (Jun 4, 2011)

closed but will post again


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Oooh, whatcha bringing over? Looking for other reefers to join in?


----------



## gearsofwarfan (Jun 4, 2011)

mostly SPS...sure,fellow reefers are allowed to join in:lol: will post a new thread once i have my permit


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

Obviously their is substantial savings?


----------



## gearsofwarfan (Jun 4, 2011)

more choices


----------



## jkhcjris (Jun 1, 2010)

dino said:


> Obviously their is substantial savings?


Not saving. The states has higher priced corals . Named designer corals that comand a higher price. The selection is larger then we see here. We do get alot of nice pieces hear though.

Chris


----------

